# Concert Subscriptions



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm interested in taking out online subscriptions to such as the New York Met, Berlin Phil and medici.tv at some point in the future.

Some of you must have experience of these services. How do you find them? Are the 'On Demand' programmes presented well and do they offer anything more than YouTube or Vimeo?

There seems to be a very interesting archive of documentaries on medici. Are these presented straight, ie as being informative about the subject or are they blighted by that dreadful BBC device of making the doc about the presenter and his feelings? 

Are there any other similar services out there that you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

The Berlin Phil has an app in my smart TV, so I tried it out. They have a 1 week try out period in which you do not have to enter any credit card details. Tried it and must say I liked it very much; some very nice concerts in high quality, recent ones but also the classics. I very much enjoyed Ligeti's Nouvelles Aventures for three singers and seven instrumentalists (Rattle conducting, very funny)  They also have many documentaries (eg the Karajan ones) and live streams, but have not tried the latter.

It's mainly because the lack of time that I don't go for a paid subscription.

Just try it out for free and see for yourself.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I have a subscription to Met Opera on Demand. Overall, I am very happy with it. I stream it on my television and through my stereo using Apple TV. There are a number of samples on their website so I recommend that you try them out to see if it will work for you.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I did the free Berlin Phil for a month. I found that after a few days I lost interest and drifted back into my collection, but ymmv


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I do a month of the Berlin Phil. at a time, maybe 2 or 3 times a year, and think that it is excellent. The concerts are well done, there are usually interesting intermission features, mostly interviews with the soloists/conductor/musicians. There is also a considerable list of documentary films. The real gem is the archive which has about 40 concerts per season going back 15 years, plus some from the Karajan and Abbado years. There is even a number of staged and concert operas. The best part is that some of the concerts are the best versions of works that I have heard. One which immediately comes to mind being a Mahler 4th with Simon Rattle and Christine Shafer which even Mahlerian put at the top of his list and he isn't a Rattle fan. Some of the conductors whose concerts are in the archive, in addition to those mentioned above, are Bernard Haitink, Mariss Jansons, Andris Nelsons, Alan Gilbert, Herbert Blomstedt, Suzanna Malkki, etc., etc.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

You can also check out the Detroit Symphony which offers access to a concert archive for those who donate at least $50 to the DSO.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Becca said:


> You can also check out the Detroit Symphony which offers access to a concert archive for those who donate at least $50 to the DSO.


Thanks for that. My family is still in Detroit and we usually try to go to the DSO at least once a year


----------

